# Things we remember that don't happen anymore.



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

I was thinking of when I was a kid learning to ride a two wheel bike. I wasn't very good at braking, so when my friends encouraged me to go full speed down a hill I did and crashed into a chain link fence blackening my eye in the process. After the crash we went to my friend's house where her mom took a look at my swollen eye, went to the refrigerator and slapped a cold steak on it. It was the sixties and meat was obviously cheap back then unlike now. I never hear of doing this anymore but it was done a lot in the old days. Remember?


----------



## Devi (Nov 13, 2021)

Did the cold steak work, or help?


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 13, 2021)

The idea behind putting a steak on your eye is, because the meat has been sitting in a refrigerator or freezer, it's nice and cold and will help the swelling and bruising go down by constricting blood vessels and decreasing inflammation.

What for me that doesn't happen anymore, I don't get to hop on a bus and take my seat. There was a time when a bus conductor would come along and collect my fare. Nowadays I have to pay the driver, the bus can be at a bus stop for an eternity, which is why I avoid bus travel.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> I was thinking of when I was a kid learning to ride a two wheel bike. I wasn't very good at braking, so when my friends encouraged me to go full speed down a hill I did and crashed into a chain link fence blackening my eye in the process. After the crash we went to my friend's house where her mom took a look at my swollen eye, went to the refrigerator and slapped a cold steak on it. It was the sixties and meat was obviously cheap back then unlike now. I never hear of doing this anymore but it was done a lot in the old days. Remember?


Yes I remember that well... my mum was a nurse and she would always recommend a steak or a piece of raw red meat for bruising or swelling...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> The idea behind putting a steak on your eye is, because the meat has been sitting in a refrigerator or freezer, it's nice and cold and will help the swelling and bruising go down by constricting blood vessels and decreasing inflammation.
> 
> What for me that doesn't happen anymore, I don't get to hop on a bus and take my seat. There was a time when a bus conductor would come along and collect my fare. Nowadays I have to pay the driver, the bus can be at a bus stop for an eternity, which is why I avoid bus travel.


I haven't been on a bus in this country for a very long time...  you've had to pay the driver since I was a kid..I know that because my father was first a bus conductor then when 'automatic' buses became a thing he became the Driver.. and he took the fares on entry , there was no longer a need for a conductor, and I was only about 14..so over 50 years ago... 

I remember buses allowing smoking upstairs, and hospitals allowing smoking by the patients bedside...


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2021)

I also remember the steak.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

Devi said:


> Did the cold steak work, or help?


Sure did. Ice would have been cheaper but no one used ice back then. I was a kid so I don't know why except maybe meat was so very affordable back then.


----------



## chic (Nov 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't been on a bus in this country for a very long time...  you've had to pay the driver since I was a kid..I know that because my father was first a bus conductor then when 'automatic' buses became a thing he became the Driver.. and he took the fares on entry , there was no longer a need for a conductor, and I was only about 14..so over 50 years ago...
> 
> I remember buses allowing smoking upstairs, and hospitals allowing smoking by the patients bedside...


Yes, I remember that too. A person could smoke everywhere, in movie theaters on buses, in restaurants on airplanes, it's hard to think of a place where people couldn't smoke.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 13, 2021)

I remember having out groceries packed in the old boxes the store had around and kids taking them out to the car. 
Plugging watermelons is a thing of the past also.
Nurses would put the patients plants and flowers  in the hallway at night. It was thought that the plants took oxygen away from the patients.


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2021)

I remember being told that a girl can't be President.  That she should find a man to take care of her.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I remember being told that a girl can't be President.  That she should find a man to take care of her.


Same with prime minister in the UK... never be a woman leader etc.. despite us having a Female as a Sovereign ruler ... but Margaret Thatcher sure blew that theory out of the window.. served 3 continueous terms in office..longer than any other prime minister in over a 100 years ...


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> Yes, I remember that too. A person could smoke everywhere, in movie theaters on buses, in restaurants on airplanes, it's hard to think of a place where people couldn't smoke.


I remember going to restaurants when I was younger, and opting to sit in the nonsmoking area. Now, nobody smokes in restaurants. I am grateful for that because I get respiratory problems when inhaling smoke. So when we visited Europe a few years back and went to a coffee shop and everyone was smoking, I got up and left. Couldn't handle the smoke!


----------



## jujube (Nov 13, 2021)

I remember the excitement of getting a "long distance call".  Everyone came running to hear the news....be it good (new baby, engagement, or other tidings) or bad (illness, death, accidents).

Nobody just called to shoot the breeze; that's what letters were for.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 13, 2021)

Tish said:


> I also remember the steak.


My parents were cheap, we got ice cubes in a wash cloth.


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flying.  I remember when there were no security measures required.  I traveled to visit my grandparents when I was 14 years old and my parents accompanied me to the gate.  I could bring whatever I wanted on the flight and it was never searched.  Also, there were still people in the back of the plane that were smoking on the flight.  Distant memory.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 13, 2021)

The milkman would come in the kitchen, and put the milk in our fridge. The kitchen door was always unlocked in the daytime. Also, I do remember out local Philco TV dealer leaving a TV on in his window after closing.


----------



## Jules (Nov 13, 2021)

chic said:


> After the crash we went to my friend's house where her mom took a look at my swollen eye, went to the refrigerator and slapped a cold steak on it.



In the old movies they always put a steak on the eye.  Could you imagine the cost of that now.


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 13, 2021)

The mobile Fish and chip van touring the streets.
They were very popular.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 14, 2021)

Do you remember the joy and anticipation of collecting your latest pack of photographic prints from the shop? In the UK we would take the spool of film for developing to either a photographic shop, where cameras and photograph paraphernalia was sold, or we would take them to a pharmacy, which was always colloquially known as "The Chemist Shop."

Remember too, the disappointment when some of them hadn’t turned out well, finger in front of lens, subject moved, over-exposed etc.? But they all had to be paid for, and the film had to be bought in the first place. We were so careful not waste shots (exposures!)

Do you remember, also, winding the start of the film onto the spool in the camera, taking great care not to let light into the film accidentally?


----------



## chic (Nov 14, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Flying.  I remember when there were no security measures required.  I traveled to visit my grandparents when I was 14 years old and my parents accompanied me to the gate.  I could bring whatever I wanted on the flight and it was never searched.  Also, there were still people in the back of the plane that were smoking on the flight.  Distant memory.


Ditto. I flew everywhere in the old days. Now, meh.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 14, 2021)

Someone knocking on the door asking to use the telephone when their car broke down.

The gas station attendant washing the windshield, checking the oil, etc...

Getting a free map at the gas station.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> The mobile Fish and chip van touring the streets.
> They were very popular.


..and the mobile grocery van, mobile bakers, mobile butchers.. ( I married the butcher boy )...


----------



## oldpop (Nov 14, 2021)

Being young and innocent learning about girls and all the firsts that come with it. First kiss, first time holding hands and all the nervousness involved. I never could figure them out but that is a good thing. It keeps the mystery alive....


----------



## Tommy (Nov 14, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> Someone knocking on the door asking to use the telephone when their car broke down.


Something like that happened here a couple of years back.

Dark out.  Temperature in the 30s.  Light rain falling.  Dog barking.  My wife went to the back door to shush him.  Called for me.

There was a guy standing near the end of our house and he called out asking to use our phone.  No coat.  Sounded sober and reasonable.

I opened the door going from the house into our garage and then put up the garage door.  He stood just outside the garage and explained that he had been walking on a nearby trail and was lost.  He was obviously very, very cold.  I told him to step into the garage.

He explained that he had had a big argument with his girlfriend and just started walking.  He needed to call someone to come pick him up.  Not many houses where we live.  He had probably walked four or five miles.

I handed him the phone while my wife went in to get a blanket and a cup of hot soup for him.  He called his brother and then he talked about his situation while we waited for his ride.  The brother arrived after about 15 minutes and they left.

I could only think "There but for the grace of God go I".


----------



## feywon (Nov 14, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Yes I remember that well... my mum was a nurse and she would always recommend a steak or a piece of raw red meat for bruising or swelling...


Nowadays some recommend a package of frozen peas or the like--same principle.  Also there things made to be ice packs that are actually pretty cheap.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 14, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Something like that happened here a couple of years back.
> 
> Dark out.  Temperature in the 30s.  Light rain falling.  Dog barking.  My wife went to the back door to shush him.  Called for me.
> 
> ...


" Let brotherly love continue. Be not forgetful to entertain strangers: for thereby some have entertained *angels* *unawares* ".


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 14, 2021)

Those Things I remember that don't happen anymore? The past.​


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 14, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> View attachment 194475View attachment 194476
> Do you remember the joy and anticipation of collecting your latest pack of photographic prints from the shop? In the UK we would take the spool of film for developing to either a photographic shop, where cameras and photograph paraphernalia was sold, or we would take them to a pharmacy, which was always colloquially known as "The Chemist Shop."
> 
> Remember too, the disappointment when some of them hadn’t turned out well, finger in front of lens, subject moved, over-exposed etc.? But they all had to be paid for, and the film had to be bought in the first place. We were so careful not waste shots (exposures!)
> ...


Absolutely.  My dad left this behind when he passed 21 years ago. A true classic.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 15, 2021)

When was the last time you saw a guy with a pack of Camels rolled up in his tee shirt sleeve?


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 15, 2021)

Getting on a greyhound bus and opening the windows.


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2021)

The sound of my sister trying to pick the phone lock.


----------



## David777 (Nov 15, 2021)

Whole books have no doubt been published on just changes over recent decades.  With just a little thought, I could easily make a long list.  Instead will just add one.  

No one pumped their own vehicle gasoline decades ago nor cleaned windshields at gas stations.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2021)

feywon said:


> Nowadays some recommend a package of frozen peas or the like--same principle.  Also there things made to be ice packs that are actually pretty cheap.


yep I use any bag of frozen veg that's handy.. Peas..mushrooms, Onions.. all works great


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 15, 2021)

I remember nurses taking the flowers and plants out of the hospital room so that they wouldn't use up the oxygen! I had my appendix taken out when I was just 8. My grandmother was the head nurse at the hospital and she came bouncing in to take my cut flowers and a geranium plant out to the hall. 

When's the last time you were part of a group in a sing-along? 

When I was a girl scout we'd have taffy pulls. My DGD asked me "What's a taffy pull?"

Christmas carolers. Don't see (or hear!) them anymore.


----------



## MrPants (Nov 15, 2021)

I remember when hitch hiking was my main transportation mode. I travelled cross country that way back in the day. It was so much fun! Met tons of interesting folk


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 17, 2021)

I can remember that my mother threw me outside to play as a young boy in the summer without a shirt on, and of course without any sun lotion whatsoever.  She wanted me to get a tan, which she claimed was “_cold insurance.”  _I still got colds as a kid, so I guess it was a bad insurance policy.  Tans were considered healthy then, and _lots _of people smoked! Today, kids on the beach or getting any sun exposure are lathered up but good with suntan lotion with high SPF ratings.

I was also sent outside to play in the coldest winter weather. Maybe Mom thought hypothermia would kill me off if skin cancer didn’t…


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 17, 2021)

Eating at a diner that had a mini jukebox right on the table.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 17, 2021)

I can remember playing outside with my friends,our neighbors would keep an eye of us.When it was time for me to go home,my friend's mom would call mine to say I was on my way home
Nowadays,you don't know who your neighbors are


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 21, 2021)

The Boys Scouts/Girl Scouts were super   big.  I think I was a "tenderfoot",.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Eating at a diner that had a mini jukebox right on the table.
> 
> View attachment 194895


I saw it a couple of years ago at a "Silver Diner" and we put a quarter in it to listen to old songs. When you walk into the diner, you feel as if you've gone back in time. Old songs are playing overhead. They decorated it with old photos. Of course, this isn't a common occurrence in restaurants, but this diner was built with these jukeboxes at the tables, based on the oldies theme.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 21, 2021)

My Grandmother raised me and her remedy for a burn was to put butter on it.
In later years I wondered about that.
Would it in fact be frying the skin?


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 21, 2021)

Bretrick said:


> My Grandmother raise me and her remedy for a burn was to put butter on it.
> In later years I wondered about that.
> Would it in fact be frying the skin?


Exactly! Somehow, we had that remedy too. But since then, I found out the best way to treat a burn is to immediately put in 
cold water. 20 minutes later, you hardly have any traces of the burn.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 21, 2021)

palides2021 said:


> Exactly! Somehow, we had that remedy too. But since then, I found out the best way to treat a burn is to immediately put in
> cold water. 20 minutes later, you hardly have any traces of the burn.


Never once was cold water used. The burn - with butter - would be very painful all day.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 25, 2021)

TV Cigarette ads. Remember the Marlboro Man, and all those cigarette ads.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Nov 25, 2021)

Ed Sullivan


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 25, 2021)

This is bit more obscure, but a group that was similar to the Boy Scouts was the Indian Guides.  I belonged to this organization, complete with vest and headdress.  Talk about cultural appropriation!  No wonder they no longer exist.


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I remember being told that a girl can't be President.  That she should find a man to take care of her.


I was told by my dad that girls only went to college to get their MRS. He changed his mind when his third daughter was born when I was 25. I was glad he did, because it meant he could change his opinion. The only detriment was he wouldn't pay for my college, as required by his divorce decree. But that's okay. I paid for it myself.

As far as not  knowing the neighbors goes, that has been true for me, with a few exceptions. Now I live in a neighborhood in which plenty of seniors are aging in place. Everyone is friendly. I am looking forward to being able meet a lot of them. It will be easy as they are always working in their yards in good weather.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 25, 2021)

chic said:


> I was thinking of when I was a kid learning to ride a two wheel bike. I wasn't very good at braking, so when my friends encouraged me to go full speed down a hill I did and crashed into a chain link fence blackening my eye in the process. After the crash we went to my friend's house where her mom took a look at my swollen eye, went to the refrigerator and slapped a cold steak on it. It was the sixties and meat was obviously cheap back then unlike now. I never hear of doing this anymore but it was done a lot in the old days. Remember?


Today it would be a bag of frozen peas or something. ($1.19)

If you'd really been hurt and you were somewhere out in the sticks (as we used to say), someone would have had to run a marathon to the nearest phone. Don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> The mobile Fish and chip van touring the streets.
> They were very popular.


I'll bet they were.
That sounds awesome!


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 26, 2021)

Pepper said:


> I remember being told that a girl can't be President.  That she should find a man to take care of her.


My mom used to tell everyone that my sister would one day be the first female president.

I don't know why. She never struck me as a viable candidate.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 12, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> TV Cigarette ads. Remember the Marlboro Man, and all those cigarette ads.View attachment 196114


3 guys who appeared in those ads all died from lung cancer


----------



## oldpeculier (Dec 12, 2021)

I remember when someone would tear the tobacco out of a cigarette and put it on your skin where a bee stung you.


----------



## Ebony (Dec 12, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't been on a bus in this country for a very long time...  you've had to pay the driver since I was a kid..I know that because my father was first a bus conductor then when 'automatic' buses became a thing he became the Driver.. and he took the fares on entry , there was no longer a need for a conductor, and I was only about 14..so over 50 years ago...
> 
> I remember buses allowing smoking upstairs, and hospitals allowing smoking by the patients bedside...


My auntie was a clippie on the buses, she met her future husband on a bus as he was the driver


----------



## Ebony (Dec 12, 2021)

feywon said:


> Nowadays some recommend a package of frozen peas or the like--same principle.  Also there things made to be ice packs that are actually pretty cheap.


I usually put a wet cloth in the freezer, it freezes pretty quickly.


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 12, 2021)

squatting dog said:


> Getting on a greyhound bus and opening the windows.


I don't remember that, but I remember when smoking was allowed on the buses.. and when I could hand in my luggage when I bought the ticket and it'd be at the destination when I arrived.


----------



## timoc (Dec 12, 2021)

Things we remember that don't happen anymore.​*Beautiful girls* used to flutter their eyes at me, now, they call me, Sir, and ask me if I'd like them to help me across the road.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2021)

Ebony said:


> My auntie was a clippie on the buses, she met her future husband on a bus as he was the driver


yes I think a lot of that happened. When my mum died my father was still relatively young, and the spinster clippies chased him almost before my mother was cold.. he used to hide from them...


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 12, 2021)

Tommy said:


> Something like that happened here a couple of years back.
> 
> Dark out.  Temperature in the 30s.  Light rain falling.  Dog barking.  My wife went to the back door to shush him.  Called for me.
> 
> ...


You are a kind soul.  Nice to see these things still happen these days.  Enjoy this video.  It melted my heart.  This girl is adorable.  Who wouldn't take her in?


----------



## Fyrefox (Dec 13, 2021)

_Duck and cover drills!  _Because the assumption was that those sturdy old oak desks would protect you when the Russians dropped the A-bomb on us.  Today, we have _active shooter _drills…


----------



## Pappy (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank heavens I lived on a hill because I remember when my 6 volt cars wouldn’t start because it was so cold. Use to get them rolling downhill and pop the clutch to get it started.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 13, 2021)

Waiting for Mrs. Baumgardner to get off the party line. Mike


----------



## Geezer Garage (Dec 13, 2021)

Buying reconditioned oil, from the bulk tank at gas stations.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 13, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I haven't been on a bus in this country for a very long time...  you've had to pay the driver since I was a kid..I know that because my father was first a bus conductor then when 'automatic' buses became a thing he became the Driver.. and he took the fares on entry , there was no longer a need for a conductor, and I was only about 14..so over 50 years ago...
> 
> I remember buses allowing smoking upstairs, and hospitals allowing smoking by the patients bedside...


Didn't realise it was that long ago, but you are correct. It was mid 1970's when I was travelling by bus daily to Luton that Clippies were phased out.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 13, 2021)

When was the last time you saw a car being started by a cranking handle?
Look in the centre of the bumper of my MG and you will see the the place to insert the cranking handle.


----------



## Purwell (Dec 13, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember having out groceries packed in the old boxes the store had around and kids taking them out to the car.
> Plugging watermelons is a thing of the past also.
> Nurses would put the patients plants and flowers  in the hallway at night. It was thought that the plants took oxygen away from the patients.


My first job as a teenager was to take grocery "orders" around our town with what we called a "trade bike" with a carrier on the front, was hard work too!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2022)

I remember walking to school alone, playing outside even when it was dark. All Mom's watching out for all the kids to make sure they were safe.Mostly though I remember being taught by Nun's. They scared the heck out of me.


----------



## Jackie23 (Jan 23, 2022)

I remember that laundry day was an all day affair....we'd go into town to this building that had about 20 washing machines each had 2 rinse tubs with a concrete drain under each row...after the clothes were washed we'd take them home and hang them up on the clothes line, right before dark we'd take them in, my dad's pants were on metal stretchers so they did not have to be ironed, the other clothes that had to be ironed were sprinkled with water rolled up and put in the fridge to be ironed later......in later years we had our own washing machine..to save my poor mom some time... ....Jeez and people think we're having hard times now??


----------



## john19485 (Jan 23, 2022)

I brought my first car for 25 dollars at nine years old, worked at a cabent shop sweeping floors for two dollars a day to save up the money, had to set on two  pillows to see inbetween the steering wheel, drove mom to town everyweek


----------



## Jace (Jan 23, 2022)

Monday was wash day..and hang it out "on the clothesline".
Even in the winter..they would freeze up..you'd take them down and rehang 
In the basement. 
 Good ole days? Not!
Don't miss!


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 24, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> The mobile Fish and chip van touring the streets.
> They were very popular.


An enterprising chippy owner has started doing that during the pandemic. People couldn't go the shop....so he hired a generator and took the chippy to them.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> An enterprising chippy owner has started doing that during the pandemic. People couldn't go the shop....so he hired a generator and took the chippy to them.


I remember when we had grocery Vans who used to come door to door.... you could actually step inside, and they had a little serving counter... looked like this...


----------



## Furryanimal (Jan 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I remember when we had grocery Vans who used to come door to door.... you could actually step inside, and they had a little serving counter... looked like this...


We had one of those when I was a kid.The guy who run it was known as ‘Joe Soap’.And Ron Dixon had one on Brookside


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Furryanimal said:


> We had one of those when I was a kid.The guy who run it was known as ‘Joe Soap’.And Ron Dixon had one on Brookside


yes we had one that came here too... the owner had a convenience store in the next village, and he would come here twice a week..Weds & Sats.. in fact it's only about 25 years ago since he stopped after selling his shop in the village... 

Equally my ex husband was the Butchers' boy when we met in the early 70's .. he delivered fresh meat in a butchers van from the Butcher shop where he worked in the local market town ...


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Waiting for Mrs. Baumgardner to get off the party line. Mike


We had an old lady on our "party line" who would listen in to everyone's conversations.  You could hear her breathing or sometimes gasping if there was something scandalous or exciting said.

My dad would say, "Mrs. Fredericktown, get off the line!" and she'd exclaim indignantly, "I'm not listening!!!"

It was probably the high point of her day, poor old dear.


----------



## timoc (Jan 24, 2022)

Things we remember that don't happen anymore.​*Housewives/mothers,* used to come out of their houses, and any kids from the area who were misbehaving got a fourpenny one and told to behave. Up until the age of about twelve, I got a fourpenny one most days.


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 24, 2022)

I remember trolley cars in cities.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 24, 2022)

Pay phones and phone booths.
Calling a number for the correct time
Green stamps, plaid stamps
The Good Humor man.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> Pay phones and phone booths.
> Calling a number for the correct time
> Green stamps, plaid stamps
> The Good Humor man.


I don't know what the last one was but I certainly remember the other 3.. in fact thay've not been gone for very long.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I remember trolley cars in cities.


I do too.. I was 12 years old in '67 when the last of the trolley buses ran on the tracks in my city


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 24, 2022)

The Good Humor Man still comes around every summer with his goodies.


----------



## Snow74 (Jan 27, 2022)

My mother telling me not to forget to bring in the milk before it froze and the glass bottle split…


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 27, 2022)

We had a snow cone truck come through the neighborhood during the summer months.

And, a Helms bakery truck would come through in the mornings.  I'd jump out of bed and go get a fresh maple bar or glazed doughnut.

I also remember when the TV went on the blink, we would take the bulb down to the corner store and test it in this machine they had.  Haven't seen those things since.

Miss the phone booths too.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 27, 2022)

Where's a guy supposed to change into his superman outfit? or hang out with 6-8 of your best friends? Mike



dobielvr said:


> Miss the phone booths too.


----------



## dobielvr (Jan 27, 2022)

Geezer Garage said:


> Where's a guy supposed to change into his superman outfit? or hang out with 6-8 of your best friends? Mike


I know, right!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> The Good Humor Man still comes around every summer with his goodies.


Who He ?


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 28, 2022)

I remember my dad sending me to the little store with a note, "[Young Murr] has my permission to buy me 2 packs Marlboro."

I was 7. And the little store was about 1/2 mile away (a little over 0.8 kilometers).


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I remember my dad sending me to the little store with a note, "[Young Murr] has my permission to buy me 2 packs Marlboro."
> 
> I was 7. And the little store was about 1/2 mile away (a little over 0.8 kilometers).


yep we were sent too.. with the money wrapped in a piece of paper...


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Who He ?


----------



## Lewkat (Jan 28, 2022)

There is also a movie made by Warner Brothers years ago, Holly, called The Good Humor Man and there's also a jingle song about the Good Humor Man.  We still look forward to seeing him in the summer in our neighborhoods.  Today there are many others who copied this concept as well so it varies from town to town, I believe.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 28, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> There is also a movie made by Warner Brothers years ago, Holly, called The Good Humor Man and there's also a jingle song about the Good Humor Man.  We still look forward to seeing him in the summer in our neighborhoods.  Today there are many others who copied this concept as well so it varies from town to town, I believe.


so he's an ice cream man , yes?... we still have ice cream vans coming around our streets every day sometimes twice a day in the summer


----------

